# Chipper hit van kills 3



## Climbing mike

This make you want to check, recheck, then double check, you chipper connections. I wish they said how it came loose. Very sad to hear, father and two young kids were killed.

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06104/682185-54.stm


Mike


----------



## Climbing mike

*Here is a news story on it*

Here is a report at the scene.

http://kdka.com/video/[email protected]



Mike


----------



## DDM

Wow thats awakening!:jawdrop:


----------



## charlieallen78

*jeez!*

Terrible for the family of those who lost their lives. I do feel, however, the need to also send my condolences to the person that thought they hitched that chipper on properly, how must they feel knowing they cost 3 people their lives? If nothing else I will be double checking my trailers from now on and I'm sure I am not alone. R.I.P


----------



## clearance

What a terrible accident, even worse the fact that it could have been prevented. I was taught to cross the chains in an X manner from the chipper to the truck. I had a Whisper come off when I was driving through an intersection, no big deal, the wire plug was smashed, that was all. I often wonder when I see semis on the road if the driver has checked the load, makes you think. Also buddy with the boat tied down on top of his suv and so on. When I get firewood with my pickup I chain it down with good 3/8 chain and a load binder, or two. Doesn't take much to secure a load, well worth the effort.


----------



## Jumper

Food for thought- I will re check my connections in the future. I do pity the person that attached the chipper-he/she has to live with that the rest of a life.


----------



## coydog

a workmate of mine lost his chipper connection recently,it was hooked up fine,the weld broke where the pintle hitch plate was welded to the steel tubing. lucky for him he was doing a job which required a full closed lane of traffic and flaggers, he had just pulled into the closed lane and was going maybe 5 or 6 mph when it happened. Even at this low speed when the tongue of the chipper hit the crossed safety chains and travelled maybe ten or fifteen feet before he stopped inspection revealed that the trauma of that alone nearly cut a link of heavy duty chain. If he had been on the highway I don't believe those chains would have held. so don't just check the obvious in your chipper connections, check the welds etc. regularly. Keeping the hitch clean would have revealed the faulty weld in this hitch before this accident occured. He was very lucky. my condolences to all invoved in this horrible accident


----------



## smokechase II

*trailers a serious danger*

Several years ago in Central Oregon we had a guy hauling a load of firewood in a horse trailer that was not using safety chains nor a break away brake system. Both are requirements by law, (over 1500 GTWR for the brake system).
His trailer ball was in bad shape and the trailer separated from the truck. The horse trailer that was full of firewood hit and killed a woman traveling the other way.
She was worked on by medical personnel in a local ER desperately for almost an hour. This was the same ER that she had just left work from a few minutes before. Her injuries were so bad that they did not realize they were working on their friend and nurse co-worker for a long time.

No excuses. Inspect and maintain your trailer with dedication.


----------



## P_woozel

There are no excuses. None uf us should EVER jump into our equipment without doing a walkaround. If you dont you are asking for just such an incident to happen. Then a bunch of people can cluck their tounges and talk about the tragedy. Get it together people, seemingly pain in the rear things like a vehicle walk around prevent this type of situation. Carelessness KILLS.


----------



## RedlineIt

Tragic, and no excuse. A trailer or attachment to a towed apparatus MUST BE CIRCLE CHECKED, PERIOD!

And those auto-electric brake devices are a last ditch effort at best. If your chipper became that unhitched, you haven't checked and maintained your hook-up.

I worked for Davy Tree for one year to the day, before i quit. In that year they TWICE had chippers go off on their own, detatched and uncontrolled. They got lucky both times, the worst was damage to an unoccupied, parked car, the other went into a ditch on the side of a highway.

It was treated like a big joke.

Davy's hiring in Victoria right now, think twice before working for these hacks.


RedlneIt


----------



## Eagle1

All the equipment we use everyday is deadly. Keep it all in check..


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

that happened up the road a piece from me. TNTtreeman is even closer.
scuttlebutt around here is that the chipper was not hooked up properly, safety chains may not have been used

another thing to think about, on older vehicles, is that your hitch connection will become so rusty/corroded that it will break free from the vehicle.
a plumbing outfit here hooked their lowboy with a backhoe on the truck hitch and took off in their parking lot. left the hitch with the trailer. I got to see the hitch at the auto shop


----------



## Oly's Stump

I was involved in an accident back in 1999. I was towing a large Rayco stump grinder when a 16 yr old girl who had her license 3 days pulled out in front of me. I could not avoid striking her with my 1 ton truck. The stump grinder rolled three times but remained connected to my truck by the chains. The pintle hook broke but the chains did their job. Thank god no one was seriously hurt. It very well could have been very ugly! 
I feel sorry for everyone involved in this accident and I pray for them.


----------



## alanarbor

That's terrible accident. We had a worn out pintle give way once, and the chains did their job of keeping the chipper where it belonged. This happened at highway speed. Chains work!

If the chipper was in the same condition as the rest of the equipment I saw in the shot of his yard, I would feel that mainentance might have been neglected a bit.

Another thing, maybe it's just me, but is one of the hitches in the video, the first one he points out juryrigged with a T-wrench for a pin?


----------



## notahacker

Man that is terrible. I once forgot to latch my hitch on a trailer. I bumped off crossing railroad tracks. The break away breaks and back up chains kept other cars and myself safe. I nearly craped my pants when it happened too. It was a scary lesson for me. I feel bad for the guy who might have forgot to connect his stuff correct. Sad.


----------



## VTclimber

This happened about 10 miles from where I grew up. My parents filled me in on the accident before I read about it. Turns out the kids were 4 year old triplets and only one of them made it out alive. Its not that hard to check your equipment before you leave. We always did it as we were blowing off the site and when your sticking rakes and what not in the back of the truck. The whole community is mourning for these kids and their family now because someone didn't take 30 seconds to look at the hookup. Its a shame.


----------



## DDM

Anyone know what actually was the cause? Hitch not latched did it break?


----------



## CoreyTMorine

I’ve been onsite for a few cases of “lost trailer”. One moment your riding along all hunkie dorie; attention split between the road, traffic, neat trees, and pretty girls. The next minute some tailgating jerk is trying to pass you on a double line corner… Hey!!! HOLY SGHIT, THAT’S THE CHIPPER! Relax, slowly apply the brakes, do not try to pull over yet, flashers on. ‘KRAATHUNK’ chipper smacks into the back of the truck, OK, slow down to a stop. Now pull off to the side, using the chains to pull the chipper. Right, lets go see how bad it is…

That particular scenario was caused not by a failure to completely attach the chipper, but because the lunet ring was worn down to the point where it managed to slip out of a closed pintle hook. Now this may scream “poor maintenance”, or inattentiveness, but when veiwed from above the lunet ring looked fine, it wasn’t until you got underneath of it that you could really see how badly worn it was.


----------



## Schultzz

*Runaway Chipper*

First of all, most chippers are too heavy for chains to hold them. Chippers over a certain weight should have brakes. Also breakaway brakes. The chipper in question was found to be stolen from the Knickerbocker company located along the Parkway West. We have a responsibility to maintain our equipment and be vigilant when we travel with it. This unfortunate accident is the result of not being responsible. Think it always happens to the other guy? Think again.


----------



## treesurgeon

*Man with Chipper Charged With Vehicular Homicide*

Man with Wood-Chipper Charged With Vehicular Homicide 


Created: 5/4/2006 7:48:10 PM
Updated: 5/5/2006 7:23:29 AM


PITTSBURGH (AP) -- Murder charges were filed Thursday against a man whose runaway wood-chipper went speeding down a Pennsylvania highway last month, killing a father and two children. 

Bradley Demitras was charged with three counts of homicide by vehicle and three counts of involuntary manslaughter. Authorities say he was speeding and had drugs in his system the day he loaded a wood-chipper onto his truck without checking the trailer connection and safety equipment. :deadhorse: 

Prosecutors say the three-ton machine got loose, and was traveling about 70 miles-per-hour when it hit Spencer Morrison's van heading in the opposite direction. Morrison and two of his 
four-year-old triplets were killed. 

The third child remains in critical condition with head, face and leg injuries. 



AP


----------



## alanarbor

Here's the follow up story from the same paper the OP referenced

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06125/687670-54.stm

It was mentioned that the chipper had damaged chains, and a worn out pintle ring. The truck had counterfiet inspection stickers too.


----------



## maxburton

Back when I still had no idea what I was doing (not that I do now), I didn't realize that you could close the latch on a ball hitch without it actually attaching, if it was too high. I went over a bump and my Bandit 65 fell off the hitch. The chains did their job! I was even able to pull over and sort of drag it onto the shoulder. Had a hell of a time getting it off the ground.


----------



## Climbing mike

*follow up*

The man pleads guilty for the chipper comming lose and hitting van.


http://www.cnn.com/2007/LAW/03/19/chipper.plea.ap/index.html


mike


----------



## osb_mail

*Just 2 quick tips*

1.If you hooking up a trailer and putting skid loader , backhoes , mini excavators make sure everyone is standing clear of the trailer, if it is not hooked up right it will pop up fast ,so always stand clear. 2 . if are not putting on equipment on trailer or hauling a chipper after hooking it jack the trailer back up and make sure truck back end is lifting up . This take a little time but it is worth it for the safety of knowing that the trailer is hooked up right .


----------



## ray benson

The driver pleads guilty today. Sentencing in May.
http://kdka.com/local/local_story_078071103.html


----------



## lawson's tree s

sorry to hear about this accident. im going to triple check all the trailer,chipper hook ups. hope the business owner had insurance. terrible loss for the family . all could have been prevented with maintanance, and taking 2 minutes out the day to make sure everything is hooked up properly.


----------



## 1953greg

osb_mail said:


> 1.If you hooking up a trailer and putting skid loader , backhoes , mini excavators make sure everyone is standing clear of the trailer, if it is not hooked up right it will pop up fast ,so always stand clear. 2 . if are not putting on equipment on trailer or hauling a chipper after hooking it jack the trailer back up and make sure truck back end is lifting up . This take a little time but it is worth it for the safety of knowing that the trailer is hooked up right .



amen

many years ago when i farmed, i was loading my 9000lb tractor onto my 10000lb goose neck trailer that i had hitched for the umphteenth time. when rear tractor wheels were bout half way up the ramps, the trailer reared up and shot forward bout 4 feet til the hitch landed at the back glass. 
ok, i guess i forgot to latch the latch. so i backed the tractor down then positively reconnected the trailer, and proceeded to load again.
wham. did it again. the ball had become worn enough that the latch (it was like a big thick washer that slid sideways) would not contain it when pulled hard upwards. beat the hello out of the rear of the truck.

lesson learned: cant be too careful!!!!


----------



## JayD

Very Very Tragic,Firstly my prayers for the innocent family victims,and for the survivors,what a cross to carry for the rest of your days.


----------



## rebelman

The paper today said he got something like eight years for involuntary manslaughter. Sad about the deaths, sad for the guy. But for the grace of God there go I.


----------



## Happyjack

That's one of the worst stories I have read. Check you Equipment. At least the guy didn't make they go to trial. 8 yrs for 3 lives does not seem like enough especially if the guy was on drugs. I will say a prayer for all of them.


----------



## infomet

Some words on chains:
Look at those chains in message 2.
The purpose of chains is to keep the trailer under control when it breaks loose, not just restrain it by brute force. When the trailer gets off the hitch, it wants to swerve off track. The more it swerves, the more force will be required to straighten it and the more violently it will try to swerve in the other direction when it's jerked by the chain. Chains that are crossed will tighten more quickly when the swerve starts. Same for length. The less slack the sooner a correction will be applied. 

If the chains in the picture were connected just behind the hitch, and crossed, they would hold the tongue off the ground and the trailer would not swing wildly or turn over. An orderly stop could be made.

I'm not impressed by the eyes on the truck, either. They would be fine with properly rigged chains, but the way things are rigged there would be violent swerving and maybe enough force to break them loose.

Lots of people, including me sometimes, consider the chains just for looks.
My worst scare came in my yard, at less than walking speed. I was moving a 16' tandem across the yard to pick up some firewood. I forgot to snap the latch and the trailer bounced off the ball. Being tandem, it rolled majestically across the yard before fetching up against a tree.

The scary part was that it passed within 6' of a three year old grand kid! It's very low, so the tail would have mashed her up and not gone over, even if the tires did not.

I think of this incident nearly every time I hitch up now!


----------



## Ron Melancon

*This kind of accident happens all the time*

Please go to www.dangeroustrailers.com for more on this problem.

and then go to these links, in the past 4 years over 1,800 people have
been killed and over 100,000 injuries due to these trailers.


Go to www.dangeroustrailers.com
and go here to see more viedo:
http://kdka.com/topstories/local_story_216222237.html
and more video:
http://www.kfmb.com/story.php?id=75245
and more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN_FZGSHukE
and yet even more:
http://www.click2houston.com/news/10291211/detail.html
Trailer hazards start crusade

Wed, Feb 21, 2007
By EMILY STRANGERThe Brunswick News
Ron Melancon considers himself a simple man. "I'm just a nobody who works in a department store," he said.But this nobody from Richmond, Va., has already changed one state law and is campaigning to change laws in the other 49 states.
It's a crusade that started five years ago, when Melancon, 43, was returning home from a library with his 5-year-old son. He rear-ended a utility trailer being pulled by a pick up truck in front of him.He didn't even see it coming. Literally."I kept asking myself why didn't I pick up on the trailer, when it occurred to me that the trailer had a design flaw," he said. "The trailer was a see-through trailer, and it had nothing on or in it to give it some depth."The trailer had no brake lights or reflective tape, either. Melancon had looked right through it, seeing only the truck pulling it.When Melancon went to court over the incident in 2003, he pleaded not guilty to avoid conviction for causing an accident by following too closely.

He told the judge that the trailer was unsafe and hard to see. The judge dismissed Melancon's ticket, but required him to go to driving school.From that day forward, Melancon has been leading a campaign against utility trailers that has already changed legislation in his state of Virginia. Now, his focus is on a national level."I discovered that these trailers are out there causing problems in places across the country," he said.

Glynn County is one of the places that caught Melancon's eye.On Jan. 17, a homemade trailer broke away from a pick up truck and crossed the center line of the F.J. Torras Causeway, striking a black Chevrolet S-10 Blazer driven by Karen Simpson. Simpson, 48, an employee at the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center, was thrown from her vehicle and killed.The driver of the truck, Joel Dixon, 23, has charges against him pending.Simpson's death is one of 1,000 deaths related to allegedly unsafe trailers in the United States, Melancon said."Most of the trailers you see on the road don't have taillights, or - if they do - the lights aren't working correctly," he said. "Also, many trailer owners don't even know the proper way to hitch them to their vehicles."

Melancon has spent over $20,000 the past three years on a lobbyist and on published materials. He has 50 books that he plans to send to senators across the country. Each book is filled with news clippings detailing fatal accidents in every state.He has also posted video footage of fatal wrecks on YouTube.com for all the world to see.And he keeps a camera in his car at all times to take pictures of unsafe trailers on the road. He now has over 2,000 photographs in stock.Glynn County Police Capt. Jim Kelly said all trailers are inspected in Georgia when the owners get them titled."The inspectors look to see that the trailer has a VIN (vehicle identification number) plate, safety chains (to secure a trailer to a towing vehicle if a trailer hitch fails), and working brake lights and turn signals," he said.The trailer that hit Simpson's vehicle on the F.J. Torras Causeway had safety chains, but they weren't attached, Kelly said."Also, the truck had an undersize ball for the trailer it was pulling," he said. "The truck's ball was 1 7/8-inches, and the trailer was made to pull a 2-inch ball." Simpson's death does not stand alone in the state.

The most recent statistics compiled by the Georgia Department of Transportation's Safety Unit show that there were 3,089 automobile accidents involving trailers in 2005.Of these crashes, there were 1,357 injuries and 13 fatalities.Melancon said he believes that the majority of these wrecks could have been prevented had the trailers been required by law to adhere to mandatory safety guidelines.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*The man pled guilty!!!!*

See what happens when you don't know how to tow a vehicle??
Go to www.dangeroustrailers.com for more.

One person is killed every day because people don't take the time to properly hich a trailer.



Please go to www.dangeroustrailers.com for more on this problem.



HERE IS ANOTHER STORY AS A FOLLOW UP TO THE STORY ABOVE.
By Jason Cato
TRIBUNE-REVIEW
Tuesday, March 20, 2007

A Pine man Monday pleaded guilty to three counts of involuntary manslaughter for the deaths of a Cranberry man and two of his triplets who were killed last year after a three-ton wood chipper slammed into their minivan.

Bradley Demitras, 35, admitted he failed to properly secure the wood chipper to his dump truck April 13, when the tow broke free and collided with the minivan on Route 8 in Richland. The impact killed Eugene Spencer Morrison, 37, and his triplets, Garret and Alaina, both 4. The third triplet, Ethan, survived serious injuries.

"While no guilty plea or conviction could ever relieve our pain or satisfy our anger, the plea agreement ... assures that Mr. Demitras takes full responsibility for the deaths of our loved ones and the injuries to Ethan, while sparing our family the nightmare of reliving the details of that horrific day through a public trial," Morrison's wife, Nicole, said in a prepared statement.

Morrison sat with about a dozen friends and relatives in the courtroom of Allegheny County Common Pleas Judge Lester Nauhaus yesterday.

What was expected to be a weeklong trial ended quickly with Demitras' guilty plea.

Demitras told investigators he had taken two stolen Percocet pills and had a beer at Cole's Tavern the day of the accident, said Assistant District Attorney Stephie Kapourales. Demitras also told investigators he was hung over after taking oxycodone and drinking a half-bottle of bourbon the night before the accident, Kapourales said.

Toxicology reports showed no signs of alcohol or controlled substances in Demitras' blood, although a urine test did reveal traces of the oxycodone, Kapourales said.

Defense attorney Patrick Thomassey said his client is remorseful, but was adamant that drugs and alcohol did not play a part in the accident. The toxicology reports proved his client lied to investigators about taking the painkillers, Thomassey said.

"The most important aspect to this case is that drugs and alcohol had nothing to do with it," Thomassey said. "This was a horrible, horrendous accident that could happen any time."

More training is needed for drivers hauling heavy equipment on Pennsylvania roads, Thomassey said.

Nicole Morrison agreed.

"Now, we must focus our attention on the task force that has been created to increase safety stops and enforcement of the motor vehicle laws that, if followed, would have prevented the loss of life my family has suffered," she said in her statement. "If we are vigilant in the cause, our family's loss will not be in vain."

Evidence in the case, Kapourales said, would have shown Demitras was traveling about 70 mph in a 45-mph zone. The minivan was traveling below the speed limit.

Demitras told investigators he felt a jerk and heard a pop, then looked in the rearview mirror to see the wood chipper careening sideways down the road. The 6,050-pound tow slammed into the minivan less than two seconds after disconnecting, scattering debris more than 100 feet away, Kapourales said.

Demitras, who also pleaded guilty to reckless endangerment and several motor vehicle violations, faces more than 17 years in prison when he is sentenced May 22. Until then, he will remain under house arrest with electronic monitoring.

Jason Cato can be reached at [email protected] or 412-320-7840.


----------



## juststumps

Schultzz said:


> First of all, most chippers are too heavy for chains to hold them. Chippers over a certain weight should have brakes. Also breakaway brakes. The chipper in question was found to be stolen from the Knickerbocker company located along the Parkway West. We have a responsibility to maintain our equipment and be vigilant when we travel with it. This unfortunate accident is the result of not being responsible. Think it always happens to the other guy? Think again.



if your chains can't hold your trailer,,,you need bigger chains,,,if there is no reason for a trailer,,, chipper,,, or any thing else your towing to part from the tow vehicle,,, if your hitch fails....

crossing chains under the tongue is a must,,, keeps it off the ground,,, no cartwheeling....tongue burying into the blacktop!!!!!!

not a big fan of break away brakes!!!!!!!! i'd rather have the trailer slam into the truck,, when i'm slowing down,,, than have an unexpected brake application....

plus,, do break away brake really work??? i've never tested one!!!!! 

tested truck brakes a lot of times!!!!! 

dropped a chipper with crossed chains..... no problem....


----------



## Ed Roland

Wow, terribly sad. I learned about this particular accident during one of my tailgate safety breifings. I bought brand new chains that very afternoon. I drive like an old lady now. Be carefull guys.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*In addition to chains how about adding reflector tape*

Dear Woodweasel:

In addition to the chains how about adding REFLECTOR TAPE??
I was able to get a law passed in Virginia that you need 8.33 feet of reflector
tape on the back of these utility trailers.

Is your life worth more than $15.00??

These trailers are black and most of the time the lights fail because the 
wiring harness is broken or the owner fails to maintain them. In addition 
they all weight under 3,000 pounds that is why they all weigh 2,998.

If the trailer is over 3,000 then federal law requires breaks and then they need 
to get inspected. IN ADDIITON MOST STATES ALLOW YOU TO BUILD YOUR OWN
AND YOU DON'T NEED TO GET IT INSPECTED.

That is why you see pick up beds with hitches.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*More on Reflector Tape*

Dear Members:

Last year a local utility manufacturing company did not want to spend $15.00 per trailer to add the required reflector tape and so they lobbied againt me.

They convinced 98 Delegates to do such but I was able to defeat the measure in the Senate. I work in a Department Store I can understand you would be upset if I worked Selling the Tape. I used my own funds to BENEFIT EVERYBODY.

Go to www.dangeroustrailers.com click on Delegate Pollard's Betryal and look at the Pictures,,, Anybody can see that using the same tape that they have on Tractor Trailes WORKS!!!!!!!

Also most of these Trailers are in violation of FMVSS108 Look it up! Google it.

You will find the lights are not placed on the rear and are placed to low to the ground on the trailer. I BELIEVE WE PREVENT SOMEONE FROM HITTING YOU BECAUSE THEY SEE YOU THEN EVERYBODY BENIFITS.

WHY DO PEOPLE WHO RUN AT NIGHT WEAR A REFLECTOR VEST??? THEY WHY PAINT A TRAILER BLACK??? AND WITHOUT REFLECTORS??


----------



## fast*st

Most landscape trailers are usually 6'2 wide and exempt from most of the regulations for larger trailers. I love reflective C2 tape myself. But because some jackass smashes into a trailer its now always the trailer's fault. Wild trailers running amok is a whole 'nother story. If there's an unlighted anything in the roadway and you crash into it, be it tree, dishwasher, trailer, bulldozer, one has to think that you may have been driving faster than you could see, not leaving a safety margin, children are not usually reflective on their own either. 

When you read trailer crashes into car, driver ejected and killed, that sounds like there were two accidents waiting to happen and one caused the other. 

Electric brake backup systems are the cat's tail they work but require a couple things, brakes properly adjusted and a good battery, either disposable 12v lantern or rechargable with a bleed circuit from the parking lights. They're painless to test and can be a good safety device, capable of providing enough energy to lock the trailer wheels. 

Why paint a trailer black? it hides rust and dirt and is cheap. Paint a trailer silver gray and see how many crashes you get on an overcast day. I don't think we need more laws, maybe more education and common sense. How about encourage the folks that sell hitches give away a free safety brochure? 
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/equipment/towing/towing.pdf


I used to work for a farm, often we'd be pulling triple live axle hay trailers behind a tractor, no lights and nothing beyond the SMV triangle, usually always daylight and never a crash. Live axle trailers on a pin hitch sure do sway and snake a lot! very scary! 

-Jason


----------



## Ron Melancon

*More than 50 percent of these trailers have failing lights*

I now have over 2,000 pictures and I have proof that over 50 per cent of these 
Utility trailers have non working tailights.

The problem is the gate blocks the working lights on the pick up pulling it.

My accident happened under 5 miles an hour and my air bag did not deploy. My bumper was the only thing that needed to be replaced. 

YOU KNOW THE FACTS!!!! If 50 per cent of all smoke detector's failed what would be happening??? If anything you bought failed 50 per cent of the time what would you do??

The owner of the Trailer has a responsibility to make sure the lights are in working order... Oh by the way the book you were referring to has not been updated in over 8 years.

Has most people read the manual from the VCR??? Because if you have then people would know how to program the Clock. Most people never read the manual front to back.


----------



## fast*st

Ron, I'm glad that your accident was minor, what were all the factors? time of day? weather? anything else going on? did the truck/trailer panic stop? I'd also be willing, to go out on a limb, even bet a full dozen of Dunkin's finest donuts that if you did a walkabout in the united states, you'll find 80% of the smoke detectors over three years old are dead, not to mention all the 10+ year old ones that just died quietly of old age. 

I agree, every driver has the responsibility to make sure that all the equipment is in good repair. Safety is a shared responsibility as well, have you ever given a honk and a wave to let someone know their tail lights are out? I ride a bike a lot and I try, at least twice a week to let someone know about bad tail lights, I'll see cars (mostly) with lamps out, the record being 4 burned out brake lights and five out of six 3rd brake lamp bulbs burned out, 1 6cp lamp for stop indicator. 

My trailers are backed up near a wall, I can do a defacto check from the cab and only if going on a longer trip, will take the time to do a full walk around, but I did double up the brake lights to be redundant. I think everyone would agree, an accident isn't one thing, its usually three or more factors that share similar timing. 

Indeed the date on that pamphlet is 8 years old, what's changed about trailer safety in 8 years that makes that data no longer valid?


-Jason


----------



## lxt

Ive worked in the town that the morrisons live in and travel through it every day. my chipper is the same color(asplundh orange) as the one involved in the accident. out of respect im repainting the machine a different color so if by chance im working in the beaver area the sight would not prompt ill feelings(im sure tree trimmers do anyway).

I have also had a sign & attachment made up for the infeed chute of the chipper when in transit stating that the safety fasteners have been double checked before equipment is moved. those who know of the accident in my area felt this was a good idea.

I also instruct music privately, many of my students new the morrisons, he was a teacher and a good one from what my students tell me(many paid their respects) & it is outta such that I the above.

be safe and take care.........................LXT


----------



## Ron Melancon

*Trailer Safety*

-Jason

The accident happend in the afternoon and it was overcast and damp.

The Phamplet you describe does not include Wire Mesh Utilty Trailers.

The book covers trailers that are enclosed which means the wiring is inside the 
trailer body. 

Because these trailers are over 3,000 pounds most get inspected which means at lest once a year somebody checks the lights.

The manufactures make them weigh under the 3,000 pounds to avoid inspections and Federal oversight.

The wires are exposed to the elements and the lights are of poor quality.

The book does nothing to tell the comsumer how to properly maintain.

In additon we have so many different types of trailer hiches at last count I have over 600 different types of manufactures.

Ron


----------



## fast*st

You are correct but don't overcomplicate it by picking apart the pamphlet. With a thousand pictures of 'unsafe trailers' of those, how many times was there a personal interaction to bring it to the attention of the owner. The book does say, before towing, check your chains, lights and hitch. 

My point is, most folks go to Home Depot or someplace and hook up a trailer and drive away fat dumb and happy without knowing the first thing about the needs of a trailer. Also, why put a 100 dollar tail light on a landscape trailer when its just going to get smashed anyway. Even a mostly armored light will yield to a bobcat. I get the cheezy lights for the boat trailer, why, cause they get smashed annually, usually by someone backing into the trailer when its parked. 

Ron, knowing what you know now, have you changed the distance with which you follow a vehicle towing a trailer? I think my habits have me following at about three seconds, yeah folks cut in but I just adjust. 


The main issue of the thread was that chipper coming loose, and the point seems to be that trailers are not dangerous but just in any business, some operators are very dangerous through practice, fatigue or even mere oversight. 

-Jason


----------



## Ron Melancon

*Ok So You want me to get you more accidents with chipper's*

Here you Go!!!
You are now going to call me an almarmest. The problem is these things are dangerous and you don't care because it can't harm you. It hurts and kills people behind you.

A Department of Public Works chipper trailer broke loose from the truck towing it and hit a school bus, occupied by the driver who was sweeping. The 29-year-old Milwaukee woman fell and was taken to the hospital. The bus was parked on E. Capitol Drive east of N. Morris Blvd. about 7:40 a.m. April 6. The trailer hitch was found to be defective. The safety chains had become disconnected from the truck, which the driver, a 45-year-old Shorewood man, said happens sometimes due to going over bumps.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*You asked for more accidents whit Chippers*

September 14
A 20-year-old Eastsound man towing a wood chipper took a left turn too fast. The trailer hitch broke and the chipper flipped. He was cited for third-degree driving with license suspended or revoked; and for having an accident while speeding.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*While doing research on Chipper accidents I've counted over 50 deaths due to the same*

Either this guy is incredibly stupid, or somebody had it in for him...

TUESDAY, Aug. 15, 2006, 9:32 p.m.By Bob Purvis
Man killed in wood chipper accident

A 30-year-old man was killed this afternoon when he was sucked into a wood chipper while trying to shake loose a piece of wood that had jammed it.The man owned a tree service company working in the 8900 block of 26th Ave. in Pleasant Prairie, according to a Pleasant Prairie Police Department press release.The man was using his foot to clear debris that had jammed the wood chipper around 5:20 p.m. when his foot became entangled in the machine, witnesses told police.His coworkers tried to rescue him from the intake, but he was pulled into and through the wood chipper, according to the release.The incident remains under investigation by Pleasant Prairie detectives, the Kenosha County Medical Examiner's office and officials from the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.Police withheld the man's name while they attempted to notify his family.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*Linwood man hurt in one-vehicle accident*

Linwood man hurt in one-vehicle accident
Published: Sunday, February 11, 2007
From Press staff reports

HAMILTON TOWNSHIP — A Linwood resident suffered minor injuries and traffic was diverted for two hours when a dump truck and wood chipper he was driving lost control on Route 559.

Andrew Fox, 21, was driving the truck with a chipper trailer south when the chipper began to fishtail after a sharp curve, according to a Hamilton Township police report.

The truck and chipper traveled about 30 feet on the shoulder when it struck a tree and flipped over on its side, the report said.

After sliding, the truck and chipper stopped after striking a telephone pole, cutting it in half, police said.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*Victims in double fatal crash on US 20 identified*

The victims of the double fatal accident on U.S. Highway 20 in Pine Township on Monday morning have been identified.

They are Russell J. Dillon, 69, and his wife, Stephanie R. Dillon 61, both of Michigan City. The Porter County Sheriff’s Police said that both died on impact. It is unknown if the Dillons were wearing seatbelts, police said, but investigators believe that the crash was not survivable in any case.

At approximately 7:34 a.m., police said, the Dillons were eastbound on U.S. 20 in a 1990 Chevrolet 1500 pickup when it was struck head on by a semi tractor-trailer dump truck hauling clay on westbound U.S. 20. Police said that semi had ricocheted off a third vehicle, a tree service truck hauling a chipper trailer, after the tree service truck had turned into the semi’s path from northbound Ardendale Road.

Both the driver of the semi, Frederick D. Dakins, 50, of LaPorte, and the driver of the tree service truck, David P. Burns, 20, of Gary, tested negative for alcohol, police said. Results of routine drug tests are pending. Neither one was injured.

No charges have been filed, police said, and the investigation is ongoing.

U.S. 20 between U.S. Highway 520 and County Line Road was closed until 5:30 p.m. on Monday.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*Police Conduct Trailer Hitch Patrol*

Police Conduct Trailer Hitch Patrol
Survey Is Result Of Rt. 8 Fatal Accident
http://www.wpxi.com/news/10054100/detail.html#
POSTED: 3:36 pm EDT October 11, 2006
UPDATED: 3:43 pm EDT October 11, 2006

PITTSBURGH -- Local police officers are launching the first-ever roving patrol targeting trailer hitch vehicles.

Wednesday, they are releasing the results of the first day on the road.

This follows the accident along Route 8 in which a father and two of his children were killed.

The goal is to make sure trailers and other towed vehicles are in compliance with the motor vehicle code.

Find the dramatic results of the survey tonight on Channel 11 News at 5 p.m.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*The problem is all the same*

These accidents are all the same.

Failure to properly read the INFORMATION.

Failure to porperly hook up the trailer.

Failure to maintain the Trailer.

Failure to care about other peoples lives.

I know you are going to say nothing is wrong...

but the numbers don't lie...

we have a problem... these trailers are dangerous and the owners

don't care.


----------



## Ed Roland

Ron Melancon said:


> These accidents are all the same.
> we have a problem... these trailers are dangerous and the owners
> don't care.



Whoa there, ron.

take a breath, settle down, and think about what u r saying to us. We, as working arborist, are visiting this section of the site because we are concientious and interested in safety. Any one of us could pick ANY industry and list, ad nausium, a long list of, avoidable accidents.
We visit this these particular threads because safety is our concern, its our responsibility. 
When I learned about this terrible accident I immediately replaced the chains for my, comparatively light, chuck and duck chipper. So, dont tell us we dont care, fella. We Do.


----------



## Ron Melancon

*You may care.. how about the rest*

I know you can pick apart any industry... The problem is total lack of evey
state on getting a set standard hiching, safety chains and quality.

In my state Virginia they allow anybody to build one as long as it weighs under 3,000 pounds. Every state has different laws and enforcement.

No training class is required to get one so my grandmother can go out tommrow with her pick up and buy a wood chipper or better yet a utility trailer.

You can even go to a rental place and get one. Did you know the number one loss in the insurance of Rental Locations is UTILITY TRAILERS AND THIS CLASS OF TRAILERS.

A recent study by Saint Pauls insurance states "Trailers ranked third in severity and FIRST IN TOTAL NUMBER OF CLAIMS. THEY WERE ACCOUNTABLE FOR 9 PERCENT OF THE TOTAL COST AND 30 PERCENT OF THE TOTAL NUMBER OF GENERAL LIABILITY LOOSES IN THE STUDY.


----------



## Ed Roland

Ron Melancon said:


> I know you can pick apart any industry... The problem is total lack of evey
> state on getting a set standard hiching, safety chains and quality.
> 
> In my state Virginia they allow anybody to build one as long as it weighs under 3,000 pounds. Every state has different laws and enforcement.
> 
> No training class is required to get one so my grandmother can go out tommrow with her pick up and buy a wood chipper or better yet a utility trailer.



Ron, you are very passionate about this. Your passion for a federal standard would be better served recruiting signatures for a petition. We have existing laws that govern drivers and their tow. If u feel we need more laws or more specific driver training, then surely you can see the need to influence rather than insult.

Please, refrain from 2 things: 

do not say the visiters to this thread "chipper hit van kills 3" do not care. 
We care.
and second... please, do what u can to keep your grandmother from starting a "tree Service". I don't need more competition!

God Bless u all, be safe and slow down!


----------



## JMan491

Ron Melancon said:


> Either this guy is incredibly stupid, or somebody had it in for him...
> 
> TUESDAY, Aug. 15, 2006, 9:32 p.m.By Bob Purvis
> Man killed in wood chipper accident
> 
> A 30-year-old man was killed this afternoon when he was sucked into a wood chipper while trying to shake loose a piece of wood that had jammed it.The man owned a tree service company working in the 8900 block of 26th Ave. in Pleasant Prairie, according to a Pleasant Prairie Police Department press release.The man was using his foot to clear debris that had jammed the wood chipper around 5:20 p.m. when his foot became entangled in the machine, witnesses told police.His coworkers tried to rescue him from the intake, but he was pulled into and through the wood chipper, according to the release.The incident remains under investigation by Pleasant Prairie detectives, the Kenosha County Medical Examiner's office and officials from the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.Police withheld the man's name while they attempted to notify his family.



Hello All...Hello Ron
I'm a new member to this forum. This is my first post. So forgive me for "chiming in" in such a way...but reading this thread...I can't sit back without adding my $0.02 worth.
Ron, I take particular offense to some of your views...but the above "takes the cake". For you to "make mention" of the above incident...is IMHO in poor taste at best. The above is an "on the job matter" and not even remotely connected to either the "spirit of the original post" or your views on "dangerous trailers". I would refrain from making reference to the above, on this forum...and also in your efforts. As an arborist...such events "hit close to home" for those in this profession. I'll post further on this matter...(for discussion)but at a latter date and time.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

My understanding of WI motor carrier laws is that if you cannot see the lights of the towing vehicle, then trailer lights are required. That could have changed since I last learned it.

There is a movement to require breakaway switches on all trailers. The do work. If you're chains fail, then the trailer will not free wheel. This is much safer for everyone else then you getting a bit of a jerk.

Most chain failures are due to operator and/or owner failure, eg under rated chains, over loaded trailer, poor connection....

One must rememebr that the driver is ultimatly responcible for whatever happens. 

I try to convinvce my clientel to use forestry tape on pins and hooks to easilly show that they are secure. Similar to the pins on military air ordinance. Quick walkarounds will show show that everyting is in order.

One thing an owner can do is get DOT operator inspection books that larger companies will use. Operators have to walkaround and check everything off before leaving the lot.


----------



## pesimon

*Trailers*

First I would like to offer my condolences to the family. After reading the reports of the accident and the video my stomach did a flip flop. How many of us have done stupid things that luckilly have not hurt someone.

I find it frustrating that as a legal buisness I have trailers liscensed, insured, inspected and have to go thru random safty inspections at roadside stops. When I am pulled over I see Joe Homeowner blowing by with his SUV and small trailer bouncing behind him on his way to HD. He does not even slow down and the Police don't give him a second look. No lights and plate swinging in the breeze held on by wire. Or the boat owner that doesn't fix his lights because they don't last long because of the water.

To say there is a problem might be correct but to say that the problem is in this industry or any other industry might be very short sighted. I think most [ obviously not all] buisness owners try to be safe and follow the laws and rules[ it actually makes good financial sense]. Please if you want to tighten or change rules make it enforced for everyone not just buisness owners.

As far as home built trailers being inferior, I have made a few trailers over the last 20 or so years and they were far from being inferior. They were made to fit my needs at the time and were all inspected as to road worthyness before they were allowed to be registered. Everything here has to be inspected yearly as well.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Ron, I've read all of these posts, and I can't find anyone making fun of you. If you want people to find you credible, you aren't going about it the right way.

It's a serious subject, and deserves attention. You aren't helping your cause by equating disagreement (of which there has been little) with mockery. I don't see anyboy mocking you.


----------



## Ed Roland

Ron Melancon said:


> It has happend again.
> 
> Do you accept this??
> Do you still think I am not trying to make a difference??
> Where is the outrage???
> How many more people need to suffer before something is done??
> 
> Do you think her 6 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER SHOULD WITNESS HER MOTHER
> GETTING HURT???
> 
> But you still keep making fun of me.... If this happend to your wife would you change your
> mind?



Ron, your bid for attention at the expense of these unfortunate people is sad. When did this become about you?? Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Anyone here who says that no one cares is full of *HORSECHIT!!!*


I live 20 min. from where this Rte. 8 accident happened and believe me it is still a hot topic.


I have been around this site going on 5 yrs. or so and have met many on here...........believe me thing type of thing is taken seriously!!!


----------



## Ron Melancon

*Authorities To Educate Truckers On Trailer Safety*

http://kdka.com/topstories/local_story_108143014.html

Authorities To Educate Truckers On Trailer Safety

(KDKA) PITTSBURGH One year ago, a wood chipper broke loose and collided with a minivan, killing Spencer, Garret and Alaina Morrison on Route 8.

Ethan Morrison, who was four years old at the time, survived.

Now, with the support of Spencer’s widow, Nicole, authorities are trying to prevent those types of accidents from ever happening again.

The effort, which involves city, county and State police is called Operation Soar.

Law enforcement officials are banding together to educate truckers and to crack down on the ones who haven’t learned their lesson.

"These people are on notice. These companies are on notice. And the fines may be relatively minor, but they're on notice they've created a dangerous situation on these highways, and if something bad happens from that, the ramifications, especially criminally, are much more substantial," District Attorney Stephen Zappala said.

Local trucking companies call it a big step in the right direction.

“It's always been one of our initiatives, to have safe operation of our vehicles,” Ron Uriah, from Pitt Ohio Express Trucking, said.

On Saturday at police headquarters on the North Side, crews will perform courtesy checks. The event is part of the effort that began along Route 8 after the Morrison tragedy.
(© MMVII, CBS Broadcasting Inc. Al


----------



## Ron Melancon

*These people are on notice*

"These people are on notice. These companies are on notice. And the fines may be relatively minor, but they're on notice they've created a dangerous situation on these highways, and if something bad happens from that, the ramifications, especially criminally, are much more substantial," District Attorney Stephen Zappala said.

So there you go!!!!


----------



## clearance

I you keep thinking thoughts about other men you will go to hell Ron, there you go.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Okay, NOW somebody is mocking you! 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Ron Melancon said:


> "These people are on notice. These companies are on notice. And the fines may be relatively minor, but they're on notice they've created a dangerous situation on these highways, and if something bad happens from that, the ramifications, especially criminally, are much more substantial," District Attorney Stephen Zappala said.
> 
> So there you go!!!!




You made your point..............move on!!!


----------



## SilentElk

About 10 years ago I was working in the back yard. Got finished with the job and was ready to leave and noticed something odd about the trailer hitch. some A$sHat had undid the couple and took off the safty chains. Give me the willies thinking about what could have happened that wouldnt even had been my fault!! Lucky.


----------



## SilentElk

TreeCo said:


> All hitch connections should be checked every time a vehicle is moved!



Yup. That was the point I was making.


----------

